# MQB Audi S3 Facebook Group



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

I am super excited to be ordering my S3 in the next few weeks. I have traded my MK6 Golf R in and will be ordering my Sepang Prestige with Mag ride in a few weeks! []

In the meantime I have also created an 8V/MQB Audi S3 Facebook group that all are welcome to join.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/s3ownersusa/

Can't wait to take delivery of my first brand new Audi!!!


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Ordered my car last night! Woot! Prestige/Sepang/Mag-ride!!

Let's get some more members coming in


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Keep them coming :wave:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

good luck with the new group! 

I wish vortex would add a S3 forum.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

RyanA3 said:


> good luck with the new group!
> 
> I wish vortex would add a S3 forum.


Thanks Ryan!

149 members. Keep em coming


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

In protest I decided to join a A3 facebook group.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> In protest I decided to join a A3 facebook group.


LOL. All are welcome.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Bump it up


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Now over 300 members


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> Now over 300 members


I got the Ol' lady to join!


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

FLtrooper said:


> I got the Ol' lady to join!


Welcome :wave:


----------



## s3u4ic (Sep 27, 2014)

in!


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you going to turn the S3 into the Audi 200 you used to/ or still do have for the dragstrip.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

I still own the 200 and actually have another one I'm tuning right now . The S3 will likely not end up like those cars but I can't leave anything alone. So it'll end up around a stage 2 level (intake/flash/exhaust) with lowering springs and other little odds and ends. 

The S3 will most certainly go to the drag strip though. 

Also, bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ill be running the A3 once tuned. My co workers and I work for Audi and remember you and your buddy with the B5 S4 tearing it up at lebanon valley. Very impressive. Cant wait to see u guys up there again. Always nice to see something different.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Scotmbb107 said:


> Ill be running the A3 once tuned. My co workers and I work for Audi and remember you and your buddy with the B5 S4 tearing it up at lebanon valley. Very impressive. Cant wait to see u guys up there again. Always nice to see something different.


Sweet! I think I remember talking to you about that once before. The B5 was my brothers and I had one too at the time however the 200 is cooler . I am building a 200 Avant right now and it should be a bit faster than what you saw my sedan doing last time. Should be mid 11's at around 450awhp. The sedan made 783awhp last year on the dyno but it broke before I got a chance to track it. My brother now has a URS6 that should be putting down close to 800awhp as well. We'll be back for sure


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

If you can. Please let me know when you go. Watching those cars is something I dont want to miss.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Bump. 



Scotmbb107 said:


> If you can. Please let me know when you go. Watching those cars is something I dont want to miss.


Will do man!


----------



## nlz242 (Feb 23, 2011)

/wave AMD, i remember you from the RLS retrofit thread at myturbodiesel. Funny to see we are interested in the same car. Even tho i'm in canada, i'll join the facebook group! :thumbup:


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

nlz242 said:


> /wave AMD, i remember you from the RLS retrofit thread at myturbodiesel. Funny to see we are interested in the same car. Even tho i'm in canada, i'll join the facebook group! :thumbup:


Haha, small world! This group is for everyone. Lots of people from around the world on there. Not sure why I originally named it that way and now it's too late to change it, lol. Glad to have you on there!


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

645 members


----------



## Jay S. (May 12, 2012)

Just joined... and purchased this guy


----------



## MaleficVTwin (Sep 18, 2011)

Joined a couple of days ago. Pretty active group. :thumbup:


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

Joined


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

800 members!


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Just shy of 1000 members!


----------

